# Baby Girl Jackie



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2011)

It is with great sadness I am writing this.

My Baby Girl Jackie passed away this am.

Even though she has not lived with me for the past 10 months this was very difficult to hear. I was her Mommie for 7+ years.

Chris said the Vet said she had a huge tumour in her tummy and that their was nothing that could have been done.

ILOVE YOU BABY GIRL JACKIE.







Till we meet again.

Love 

Mommie


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh no Susan. Wow...this just feels like such a double whammy after losing Buttercup just a bit ago.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what to say.

Peg


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 2, 2011)

Susan, I am so sorry for your loss. ray:

Binky free dear Jackie


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Jackie was very beautiful.

Binky Free Jackie. You can play with Prince at the Bridge, he is the white netherland dwarf with black eyeliner around his eyes, has a black spot on his back near his rear, and has a bad leg.


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry Susan 

Binky free Jackie.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry Susan, that is what took Nickolas. Usually there is not warning, which might be good as maybe there was little or no pain. All of a sudden they quit eating and pooing. Poor baby Jackie, binky free little girl.Buttercup and Prince are waiting for you.


----------



## myheart (Sep 2, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you, Susan. I am in tears thinking about how much pain you are in from another loss. Sending you tons of hugs... :hug:

Binky pain-free at The Bridge, Jackie. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 2, 2011)

Susan, we're so sorry to hear of Jackie's passing. There's been way too many postings here lately. Rest in peace pretty girl and binky free.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree. Way to many postings. This is just so very sad. Binky free dear sweet Jackie.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm soooo soooo sorry to hear about Jackie. Everytime I see one of your posts, I find myself admiring that sweet little grey and white bunny in it, Jackie.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's got to be hard going through such losses at one 

Binky free, Jackie.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh No Susan. I can't believe this, not just after we lost Buttercup.

I always loved to see Jackie and Wilbur snuggling together - such a cute couple, always together. I was so sad when they weren't living with you anymore.

My heart breaks for you, Susan. I know how much you love your babies, and I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. We are here for you :hug1

God Bless, sweet Jackie. You and Buttercup take care of each other

Jan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you heard at all about how Wilbur is doing? I hope he is OK. Its like they were one bunny in the pictures


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 3, 2011)

Katie not really. All the Ex said was that he was worried about Wilbur because he will be alone for long hours because of his job.

I suggested he get Wilbur a stuffed bunny. Unfortunately he didn't bring Wilbur with him to the vets, but i think she was sick during the night that Wilbur probably (I hope) knew she was very ill.

I also made the suggestion that the witch he lives with can get off her butt and deal with his pets. Yeah like that's going to happen.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2011)

Any chance he would let Wilbur come back to his Mommy?

Jan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 3, 2011)

I completely agree!!!! You need to tell that creep (and he is a creep) that its time for Wilbur to come home to Mommy,Winstan,Vega and the lovely Daisy Mae.


----------



## Haley (Sep 3, 2011)

:bigtears:

Im so sorry, Susan. Losing Max and Basil within 6 months of eachother tore me apart. I cant imagine losing two of my babies in one week. Even though she hadnt lived with you for a while, you were still her mommy and she loved you so much. She and Wilbur were so wonderful together, like someone else said, they were one bunny. 

I think you should see if Wilbur can come live with youif you think youcan handle it. I think he needs his mommy now more than ever. 

Sending prayers your way. 

Haley


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It's been a very emotional week for me. One is bad two is just horrible. 

As much as I would love to take my Beautiful Wilbur it's just too much for me right now. As i'm alone and gone for almost 12 hours a day, by the time i get home a deal with everyting it's time for bed.

Their's more to it but i'm not going to get into that on here.

I hope Chris took my advice and bought Wilbut a stuffed animal.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I've been avoiding a lot of things but I haven't had to deal with as much as you, losing 2 beloved bunnies in such a short time. Jackie was so sweet, cuddling with her Wilbur--it reminded me a lot of how Benjamin and Frida were--that kind of love is truly heart-warming and can teach us humans something. Maybe Benjamin can cuddle with Jackie at the bridge while we still get to enjoy being with their bun-spouses here, and giving Frida and Wilbur as much happiness as they can handle. I hope this doesn't make you cry like it did me, because I know some day the memories will bring smiles instead of tears. Big hugs to you,


----------

